# R.I.P bitzy



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

i got up this morning to find bitzy my baby royal in his viv dead (with a broken neck) so R.I.P bitzy you`ll be missed


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

OMG that's terrible. How did it happen? (So I can try to avoid it happening to Dexter)


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## asnakecalled? (Apr 9, 2006)

EddieLizzard said:


> OMG that's terrible. How did it happen? (So I can try to avoid it happening to Dexter)


i havent got a clue how it happened all that was in the viv was 2 plastic hides a water bowl and a branch for him to clime on, i think he might of fell from the branch and landed badley but youe guess is as good as mine


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

R.I.P little one


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

so so sorry to hear the news

R.I.P little fellow

lee


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

R.I.P little dude 
Ben


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats terrible mate, sorry for your loss


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awww poor bitzy, sleep tight little guy


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

R.I.P Bitzy


----------

